

Google Street View - South Pole - mikek
http://maps.google.com/intl/en/help/maps/streetview/gallery.html#!/antarctica

======
JSadowski
[https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-77.636042,166.41785&spn...](https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-77.636042,166.41785&spn=22.175005,158.027344&cbll=-77.636042,166.41785&layer=c&panoid=i4VJv12nVmED8qhDn-
KQnA&cbp=13,337.71,,0,38.44&t=h&z=3)

Is that a dead penguin on the table?

